# Agility Equipment



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

I dont know if this has been posted before or not, but i'm looking into getting Keanu into Agility Competitions. Where would I go to get the Agility Equipment for the backyard? I'm new to this so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

you can build a lot of it out of PVC pipes. Or you could check ebay.com Sometimes if you go to big shows they will sell some equipment. It is a little pricey though, building it is cheap and fun!


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, i'll try that. Just one question. What all would I need for a full run? I've never done this before as I said but my pup is 5 months and I was wanting to introduce him to the equipment at home before taking him to watch a dogs compete.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.dogplay.com/Activities/Agility/equipment.html

Hi Lem... check out the first couple links on this site about building equipment (I make most of mine), and the chat group. But I would encourage you not to wait to take Keanu to watch agility now... see the socialization thread and even suggest you volunteer to work a couple hours at a trial... you learn SO much and meet lots of good resources and teachers in your area... and it will help you decide what to start working on with your pup. With a pup your age, there is SO much to do right now and not much equipment required. But two things you could build right now would be a tippy board or buja board which is great for balance and strengthening and some jump bumps from the large PVC drainage pipe cut in half to start teaching them to step/move over obstacles and get all the feet headed in the same direction







The trend today is to delay focus on learning equipment until you have the basics or "groundwork/foundation" training. For health issues, avoid full height jump training and weaving until closer to a year old. Our GSDs have alot of body/legs to coordinate... so the more foundation work you do now the better advantage you will be when he is old enuf for classes. 3 videos for this age group I highly recommend are Crate Games by Susan Garrett - not about crate training but about games with the crate that build drive and self restraint. Foundation Training for Agility by Moe Strenfel... which is a great value for the price and chock full of great exercises and skills that you and Keanu could start on now. And you can work low jump bars with the Susan Garret "One Jump" video which is excellent. You can even rent some of these on line at SmartFlix. Good luck and tell us how you and Keanu like agility. It can be very addicting.


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

So i've heard. LOL. Thanks for the info, and we'll keep you updated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Getting all the equipment needed for a course is expensive as well as taking up a huge yard. 

The dog learning to perform the equipment properly and safely is even harder.

Followed by the hardest part of all, the handler (that's us







) learning all the necessary handler skills to have our dogs do the course FAST, happy and properly. Attitude is #1 for the dog, and it's also the first thing we neglect when training. Much more focused on our dogs doing it 'right' and not that we have succeeded in sucking all the rip roaring fun out of the darn thing. Agility is about SPEED and doing the course properly, not one over the other. So BOTH need to be trained.

Classes and clubs are great to join so we start learning the skills we need, while having all the equipment available to start up with the dogs. So both my pup and I are learning and progressing together with the best classes/instructors/equipment I can afford. Rather do it right from the start then have to retrain or get discouraged and confused on my own. 

Lem, where do you live (generally? not specifically, don't need any crazed computer wackos knocking on your door!) maybe some of us live near and could recommend some classes or an instructor?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BTW, you checking out all the vital 'agility' training I've been doing with my 14 week old GSD (Glory B)?

All over youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/Maggieroselee with the exercise and socialization stuff we ALSO need to work on !


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Boy those take me back 2 years ago socializing Kahlua at a trial almost every weekend. I think she met every dog and handler in Ontario and upper NY state back then as well as some in Michigan.
Fun times with puppies.
Pat


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeGetting all the equipment needed for a course is expensive as well as taking up a huge yard.
> 
> The dog learning to perform the equipment properly and safely is even harder.
> 
> ...


Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Agility Trainers near Phoenix, Arizona ????*

Lem, hopefully some of us train near there.

When you get a chance, you may want to add Phoenix, Arizona to your 'My Profile' . I know that can sometimes be a huge help with future questions, suggestions or info and once it's in your profile it shows up to the left of every post with your avatar (like my Moderator status and that I live in the Poconos....)


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Agility Trainers near Phoenix, Arizona ????*

http://agilek9s.net/calendar/index.html

Lem... am in SD Co... this site lists many of the shows in our broad neck of the woods... visiting a show is a great place to find out about trainers and classes


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Agility Trainers near Phoenix, Arizona ????*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeLem, hopefully some of us train near there.
> 
> When you get a chance, you may want to add Phoenix, Arizona to your 'My Profile' . I know that can sometimes be a huge help with future questions, suggestions or info and once it's in your profile it shows up to the left of every post with your avatar (like my Moderator status and that I live in the Poconos....)


I was raised in Levittown, Pa, which is just outside Philadelphia. I loved going to the Poconos as a kid, and Jersey Beach (Seaside Heights), you're lucky, you still live there. I wish I did. LOL. 




> Originally Posted By: Lysa&Runehttp://agilek9s.net/calendar/index.html
> 
> Lem... am in SD Co... this site lists many of the shows in our broad neck of the woods... visiting a show is a great place to find out about trainers and classes


Thank you for the link and info. I'll check that out. It looks like a great way to bond and send time with him. I'm sure Keanu would love it once I get him started.


----------

